# wiring help



## hawkeye1877 (Apr 17, 2005)

i am new here and know very little about the z i just picked one up as a project car/learning expierence, engine runs like a champ, but the wiring is shot. Anyone know where i can find a wiring diagram, or at least how to get the dashboard working?

its a '86 300zx turbo


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hawkeye1877 said:


> i am new here and know very little about the z i just picked one up as a project car/learning expierence, engine runs like a champ, but the wiring is shot. Anyone know where i can find a wiring diagram, or at least how to get the dashboard working?
> 
> its a '86 300zx turbo


Download the FSM, there are wiring diagrams in it.


----------



## hawkeye1877 (Apr 17, 2005)

*FSM?*

Thanks for the info, but can you tell me where i can get the FSM?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's the first post on this page. Open your eyes a bit


----------

